# Cilantro Pesto



## pepperhead212 (Jan 19, 2021)

I just made a batch of this stuff, mainly because I was harvesting more of my hydroponics parsley than I knew what to do with!  That recipe calls for half parsley, but I only used about 1/3 parsley.  It's a great way to add cilantro flavor to dishes.  As he says, it stores well - it's always lasted until I finish using it all.


A batch of the Rick Bayless cilantro pesto, in a wide mouth mason jar. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

https://www.rickbayless.com/recipe/cilantro-green-chile-chimichurripesto/


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks good.   My cilantro and parsley are still surviving the winter so I may give it a g before the polar vortex kicks in and kills it all.


----------

